

API round up. Who is next? Please re-think this mess. - rokhayakebe

Yep. Me again. So 2 more startups have their own API. Seriously. I got only one question where is the unification? If everyone has an API and every service is building on top of others, aren't we going to end up with a big pile of junk? Someone oughta find a way to make all this APIs talk seamlessly to each other or as I suggested "Build an API for user data" and let other service plug into us.
======
aston
The one unifying platform is the web. And it will continue to be.

